# Mail : laisser en non lu lorsqu'on clique dessus



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir si il existe, dans mail, la possibilité de conserver automatiquement le statut "non lu" des messages lorsqu'on les ouvre ?

Merci d'avance


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de paramétrage de logiciel messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## anneee (9 Février 2011)

Dans les préférences Mail/ règles/ ajouter une règle, tu peux forcer à noter tes mails comme non lus:

Voir la pièce jointe 49212


----------

